# Playboy will no longer have nude photos!



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2015)

It seems that the availability on the internet of lovely ladies to ogle has caused the demise of this aspect of the magazine that gained fame in the fifties.  But I'm sure that this won't effect sales as the articles are so good...


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh! Dear.
Now THAT is what I call really BAD BAD BAD news Ralphy1.
Still, perhaps some brave person here will start off a...

*The Post Your Nude Photos Here thread* 

to make up for that.
What do you think ?!!!layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 15, 2015)

I can get you half-way there, anyway ...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

Philly! Who knew you were so fit! Wowzers!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

What is that tattoo?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2015)

He does nothing for me, but maybe Playgirl would be interested, if it still exists, and, of course, there are mags for some kind of guys that might like it...


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Philly! Who knew you were so fit! Wowzers!



And that's BEFORE I splurged on a large pepperoni pie!



Shalimar said:


> What is that tattoo?



An angel, falling from Grace ...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

All joking aside, I am pleased. Women have enough difficulty as it is not being objectified, without having our bits plastered everywhere. Like most women, I find porn offensive for that reason.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 15, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> He does nothing for me, but maybe Playgirl would be interested, if it still exists, and, of course, there are mags for some kind of guys that might like it...



Now, c'mon, Ralphy, 'fess up - the symmetry, the classical dimensions, the downright Michaelangean beauty ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> All joking aside, I am pleased. Women have enough difficulty as it is not being objectified, without having our bits plastered everywhere. Like most women, I find porn offensive for that reason.



But is what is in Playboy, _porn_?

What's wrong with admiring the human body?

I guess it depends upon ones definitions ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry, I but I don't get aroused when I see that David guy...


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 15, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Sorry, I but I don't get aroused when I see that David guy...



Well, sure, some of the dimensions are wrong compared to me, but still ...


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

I hear you Phil, and I know you see us as equals. However, so many see us as a collection of boobies, and all the other condescending terms I cannot post here that reference parts of our bodies. It makes me cringe.  I have zero tolerance for leering good old boys attitude. Perhaps when men and women achieve parity, I may feel differently. Often women let it slide, not wanting to make waves. Few like it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Well, now, I recall that Burt Reynolds did a spread for some girlie magazine years ago and it sold like hot cakes...


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 15, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, now, I recall that Burt Reynolds did a spread for some girlie magazine years ago and it sold like hot cakes...



And don't forget David Hasselhoff ... for some reason I understand he's like a god in Germany ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yup, and then there are, or were, those Chippendale guys that the women adored; I know because I was one of them for a few years...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 15, 2015)

No Caitlyn this Month!!!!!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Why not?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 15, 2015)

The American Dream?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2015)

And Hugh is still living the dream...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm surprised he is still alive.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2015)

That's because he thinks and acts young...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> That's because he thinks and acts young...




No doubt with the help of that little blue pill and perhaps a splint.


----------



## Lara (Oct 15, 2015)

This thread is hilarious. But on a more serious note, this news is only a sign that media-saturated-full-nudity has desensitized the populous and we may never be able to restore the lost art of mystery and provocative suggestiveness. Well, not totally lost but certainly endangered. There are and will always be other men's magazines like Maxim and GQ, in fact, they are another level of competition that caused Playboy's demise (along with Hollywood and "other" studios). It's only natural that men respectfully admire a woman's body. Respectful nude statue's and nude art have been around a long time…and admired by both men and women (for the sake of art).


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 15, 2015)

Lara said:


> This thread is hilarious. But on a more serious note, this news is only a sign that media-saturated-full-nudity has desensitized the populous and we may never be able to restore the lost art of mystery and provocative suggestiveness. Well, not totally lost but certainly endangered. There are and will always be other men's magazines like Maxim and GQ, in fact, they are another level of competition that caused Playboy's demise (along with Hollywood and "other" studios). It's only natural that men respectfully admire a woman's body. Respectful nude statue's and nude art have been around a long time…and admired by both men and women (for the sake of art).



Well said Lara.
Well said.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 15, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> It seems that the availability on the internet of lovely ladies to ogle has caused the demise of this aspect of the magazine that gained fame in the fifties.  But I'm sure that this won't effect sales as the articles are so good...




Their sales of the mags was 5 million when I was a kid, latest figures is 500,000 and that's a big drop.If I want to see nudies its right here at the click of the finger...free.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Do you click often?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

Hmmm. I am totally in favour of nudity in the name of art. Sadly, I believe art was not on the minds of most men who viewed most magazines such as Playboy. Full frontal or not, explicit sexualised poses are not respectful of women.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 15, 2015)

Well  *DUH*.  I'll just erase the excess clothing.  Problem solved.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 15, 2015)

I had that first issue of Playboy featuring Marilyn Monroe in 1956 but lost it the same year.  I bet it would be of value now even with a few shop worn pages.  Question.......why is it that young boys never took Popular Mechanics magazine into the bathroom to read.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I hear you Phil, and I know you see us as equals. However, so many see us as a collection of boobies, and all the other condescending terms I cannot post here that reference parts of our bodies. It makes me cringe.  I have zero tolerance for leering good old boys attitude. Perhaps when men and women achieve parity, I may feel differently. Often women let it slide, not wanting to make waves. Few like it.



Can't we appreciate you as equals and appreciate the boobies too? I have boobies! :smug1:

My wife and I exchanged our gifts Christmas Eve after stuffing the kids stockings. For several years it was a tradition for us to exchange a Playboy and a Playgirl.

I do hear you, though Shali. I must admit to checking out pretty girls discreetly, but I always thought it was horrible what women have to put up with on a daily basis, with all of the cat calls, and constantly being hit on.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 15, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Can't we appreciate you as equals and appreciate the boobies too? I have boobies! :smug1:
> 
> My wife and I exchanged our gifts Christmas Eve after stuffing the kids stockings. For several years it was a tradition for us to exchange a Playboy and a Playgirl.
> 
> I do hear you, though Shali. I must admit to checking out pretty girls discreetly, but I always thought it was horrible what women have to put up with on a daily basis, with all of the cat calls, and constantly being hit on.



Oh! Dear Underdock.
I reckon you have dropped a Booby there, taking on Shirley like that.
Take my advice.
When in a hole.
Stop digging !!!
I worry for you my friend.
I really do!


----------



## Shirley (Oct 15, 2015)

Boozer, I think you mean Shali. Been tippling a bit, eh?


----------



## imp (Oct 15, 2015)

*The Closest I can Get!*





No "shopping", no cropping! Honest!

imp


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 15, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Boozer, I think you mean Shali. Been tippling a bit, eh?



YES
and
YES!!!layful:


----------



## imp (Oct 15, 2015)

*"It's only natural that men respectfully admire a woman's body. Respectful nude statue's and nude art have been around a long time…and admired by both men and women (for the sake of art)."

*NOW, ya got me interested! I am somewhat at a loss, though, to understand the division or wall, if you will, existing between "respectful nude", and "****** nude".

Is respectful nude NOT erotic, but the other kind is?

So, nude = sexy is not so. Or, my noodles may be all wet!   

imp

EDIT: Well, having dug my hole even deeper, why stop now? Respectful nude is acceptably admired by both sexes, but nude women admired by men, NO WAY! OK. So, what  about nude men viewed by women? Someone jump in and cover my grave up!


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 15, 2015)

imp said:


> No "shopping", no cropping! Honest!
> 
> imp



Chicken !!!layful:






Come on.
Get em' off!


----------



## imp (Oct 15, 2015)

The dang pic is real enough, but proly older than you are!      imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 15, 2015)

imp said:


> NOW, ya got me interested! I am somewhat at a loss, though, to understand the division or wall, if you will, existing between "respectful nude", and "****** nude".
> 
> Is respectful nude NOT erotic, but the other kind is?
> 
> ...



It's the ages-old "women are allowed to complain but men are not" standard ...


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 15, 2015)

American comedian Jeff Foxworthy sums it up:


----------



## Shirley (Oct 15, 2015)

Alright, girls, have at it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 16, 2015)

Me and Imp in the good ol' days ...


----------



## Linda (Oct 16, 2015)

Shirley, I'm just wondering if he wears a wrist watch in the pool?


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 16, 2015)

Now those who say they read it for the articles won't be lying.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 16, 2015)

How's this for sexy, ladies? Get your towels out to wipe the drool.


----------



## imp (Oct 16, 2015)

Jiminy! I don't know how you guys do it! BTW, the wristwatch bit was a "gauge" to tell the depth of the tan. The watch area was never exposed to the sun. Crazy, huh? 

In my old age  now, I use a different kind of gauge. 

imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 16, 2015)

imp said:


> In my old age  now, I use a different kind of gauge.



That's like trying to tell time with a miniature sundial.

:banana:


----------



## imp (Oct 16, 2015)

Miniature?   MINIATURE?   Ahsk it? Ahsk it? No, I COMMAHND it!   (per Richard Burton).   imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2015)

imp said:


> Miniature?   MINIATURE?   Ahsk it? Ahsk it? No, I COMMAHND it!   (per Richard Burton).   imp



:lofl:

"*Whot is this thet stands before me???*"

I loved his speech patterns.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 17, 2015)

Oh, that marvelous Welsh accent. Women swooned the moment he spoke.


----------



## imp (Oct 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Oh, that marvelous Welsh accent. Women swooned the moment he spoke.



I always thought he was a pretty good actor, always possessing the _ahd-vauntage  _over most perilous situations! His personal life, I've heard, was fraught with difficulty. imp


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes, he had some personal problems. He was an alcoholic, and far from monogamous.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Yes, he had some personal problems. He was an alcoholic, and far from monogamous.


 Sure, but what were his bad points?


----------



## imp (Oct 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Sure, but what were his bad points?



Jim, you reminded me of a sort of limerick I once saw:

Married couple sitting with a marriage counselor, the shrink says to the lady, "He is interested in unnatural acts?  Perfectly natural!    imp


----------



## imp (Oct 18, 2015)

Shirley said:


> How's this for sexy, ladies? Get your towels out to wipe the drool.
> 
> View attachment 22858



(Sigh). Always was the shortest kid on the block. Until I was 14 or 15.........

BTW; I asked this on my hometown forum, and found my high school was not alone: the boys, in Physical Ed. were required to swim in the nude, no exceptions, or take an "F". The girls, however, were not. I asked my nephews, who attended another district, and they did also. I've always wondered if this were a perverted requirement of the school administrators, health consideration, or what?

Since I grew up two suburbs west of Chicago, maybe Ken or QS might add fact on this.     imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 18, 2015)

I thought I posted on here but maybe not...I'm still having a giggle with this






But really, I was a weird kid. We used to feed the cats for the people next door. The guy had like three years worth piled by the bed. I was maybe ten and the women with poofy hair and no clothes on didn't faze me. But the authors who wrote for them were awesome...Truman Capote, Tom Wolfe, Shel Silverstein. I read them all. The ****** education was unneeded, I wanted to find the books by those guys!


----------

